# Curry Recipes



## Gar (25/6/12)

Nothing better than a good curry in this miserable weather... anybody got a favourite recipe?

One of my favourites is a beef Rendang







-Ingredients-

800-900g Beef (chuck or topside) cut into nice BIG chunks
4 cups Coconut Milk
1 cup of Coconut Meat (finally grated)
2 stalks of Lemongrass (bashed about a bit)
3 Kaffir Lime Leaves
3 tbsp Peanut oil
2 tsp Raw Sugar
Salt & Pepper to taste


-Chilli Paste-

1 Roughly chopped Onion
4 tbsp Sambal Olek
1.5" Ginger
1" Galangal (fresh if possible)
1.5" Tumeric Root (fresh if possible)
2 tsp Salt
little splash of oil


1) Season Beef with Salt + Pepper and set aside for 30mins or so

2) Blend all the ingredients of the Chilli paste with a blender or morter & pestle

3) In a dry pan, toast the Coconut meat until golden (be careful, it'll take a while to start toasting and then change quickly!) allow to cool, crush up and set aside.

4) Heat oil in a pan/wok and fry the Chilli paste for a minute or so.

5) Add the Coconut milk and bring to a gentle boil

6) Add Beef and boil for 10 mins

7) Add the Lemongrass, Kaffir Lime leaves, Sugar & season with Salt & Pepper

8) Kill the heat to its lowest, cover and simmer for an hour and a half or so.

9) Remove the lid & when it starts to thicken add the Coconut meat

10) Continue to cook until the Curry is VERY thick and the oil is seperating (the dryer the better for my liking)

11) Gerrit inya, I like it with rice and a bit of Lime Pickle


----------



## Wolfy (25/6/12)

Here is my dinner tonight, does it count or is it cheating?


----------



## manticle (25/6/12)

You're going to eat all 5 kg of rice?


----------



## Wolfy (25/6/12)

manticle said:


> You're going to eat all 5 kg of rice?


Yep!








... over the next few months.


----------



## manticle (25/6/12)

In one go I meant.

Hope you have a big bowl.

My curry recipes vary each time and obviously with whether it's Indian/sri lankan style or south east asian style.

I prefer to use whole spices when I have them (ground fresh and toasted) but am often content with packets of spice from my local arabic supermarket which are cheap and quality.

Always toast my dry spices first and cook out my garlic and ginger softly and separately. To toast spices, I heat a dry pan till it's hot (not super hot), throw in the spice with the pan off heat, stir quickly and thoroughly till aromatic and throw away if it burns.

I like to marinate meats in the curry paste if I have the time.

One really good way I've recently discovered to cook super moist, tender chicken quickly (when researching pho recipes) is to cover the whole chook in cold water and bring to the boil. As soon as it hits the boil, drain, rinse the chook quickly in cold water till warm to the touch, then let it rest till cool.

You can then strip the chicken and use the bones to make a stock. The chook flesh will render pink breasts and slightly undercooked legs, depending on the size of the chook and if you do it properly. The meat will be super tender so slice up, season and add into a hot (as in temp) curry paste or whatever and finish cooking. Good for risottos and laksas too. For a marinated meat curry - make the curry base and cook out, allow to cool, cover the chicken overnight and then cook up with a touch of stock or coconut.

Three other things that work with curry:

-Slow cooking
-Begin the garlic (and onions if you use them) in a cold pan, seasoned and use a very low heat to soften them for 15 -20 mins.
-If using ginger, blister the ginger skin in a hot pan or on a grill till the outside just begins to blacken. Allow to cool, the peel the skin and you will have a slightly soft, aromatic ginger knob. Peel ginger with a spoon (fresh or blistered), use young soft ginger rather than old hard crap.


----------



## Gar (25/6/12)

Wolfy said:


> Yep!


----------



## Greg.L (25/6/12)

Might not go well on a beer forum, being veg, but here's my pea and potato curry.

750g potato
250g frozen (or fresh) peas
bunch fresh mint chopped
3 cloves garlic chopped
Teaspoon chopped fresh ginger
2 chopped chillies (or chilli powder to taste)
2 fine chopped onions

1 tablespoon oil
2 tsp brown mustard seed
2 tsp cumin seed
1 tsp funugreek seed
1 tsp fennel seed
1.5 tsp ground turmeric
1 tsp salt

chop potato into small pieces and microwave till cooked
heat oil in pan, add seeds and fry gently till seeds start to pop.
Add onions, fry till soft, mixing with seeds.
Add fresh herbs, salt and turmeric, fry for a few minutes.
Add cooked potato and peas, and a splash of water. Bring to simmer.

Cook for about 15 min on low heat.

Good on its own, as a side dish or a filling for samosas.


----------



## manticle (25/6/12)

Greg.L said:


> Might not go well on a beer forum, being veg, but here's my pea and potato curry.



There's vegoes on this forum and if it's a good curry recipe, a vegoe can work out how to take meat out and an omnivore can work out how to put meat in.

Curry is about the base and how it will work with the meal so smart cooks can extrapolate.

I'm a fan of aloo paratha which your recipe looks like it would fit.


----------



## manticle (25/6/12)

Gar said:


>



Eating rice makes you pregnant


----------



## Truman42 (26/6/12)

_Just realised I stuffed up the cut and paste on the first post so have deleted and added it again._

Heres a Sri Lankan Beef curry recipe from my dad. Very popular at curry nights.
I use the cheapest meat cuts and it turns out very tender. I also add potatoes after the first hour. The curry powder I use is either the Jaffna curry powder or the Sri Lankan dark roasted.

Sri-Lankan Beef Curry

Ingredients

Stage 1
3 tablespoons Ghee or oil
2 large onions (Finely chopped)
1 Tablespoon Fresh ginger (Finely Chopped)
3 cloves garlic (finely chopped) 
Stage 2
4 tablespoons Ceylon Curry powder
1 teaspoon ground turmeric
2 teaspoons black mustard seeds 
Stage 3
2 teaspoons salt
1 tablespoon vinegar 

Stage 4
1.5 kgs stewing steak (Cut into small cubes)

Stage 5
6-10 fresh red chillies (Or 3 teaspooons chilli powder)
1 can whole tomatoes (Drain liquid first)



1. Fry onions garlic and ginger in ghee or oil until golden.
2. Add stage 2 ingredients and fry for 3-4 minutes.
3. Add stage 3 ingredients and stir well.
4. Add stewing steak and fry on medium heat to coat meat well.
5. Add stage 5 ingredients and simmer on very low heat for two hours with lid on.

Stir well every 30 minutes.
After 1.5 hours if gravy is to thin or theres too much, remove lid and increase heat for last half hour.
If preferred add a cup of coconut cream and simmer for 10 mins longer.
Taste test and add salt or lemon if desired.


----------



## Dunkelbrau (26/6/12)

I ******* LOVE curry!

SWMBO was from that part of the world in her last life I swear!

We went up to the winter magic festival on the weekend at katoomba, had some good food at a few stalls, ended up with a pile I chicken thighs marinated in curry goodness (home made) overnight and bbqed the next for dinner! (for ease of cleaning) whacked the roti on the BBQ as well and served with the yoghurt and one of my favourites, eggplant pickle!

I'm showing her this thread after work tonight for sure!


----------



## Greg.L (26/6/12)

My samosa dough:

2 cups plain flour
1 teaspoon salt
3/4 cup water
Filling - any curry

Mix the water, salt and flour to a dough, pliable but not sticking to fingers. If it's too tough, add some water, too sticky add some flour. 

Divide into 16 pieces, about the size of a walnut. keep the bag of flour on the bench, and roll out the dough with a rolling pin, nice and thin, about 10cm diameter, dusting with flour to stop the dough sticking. Put a spoonfull of curry in the middle, use the tip of your finger in a cup of water to moisten the far half of the circumference, and fold the dough over and pinch the edges to join. You now have a semicircle shaped samosa. Fill a pan with vegetable oil 2cm deep, heat to almost smoking and fry the samosas one side at a time on a medium/high heat. Place on paper towel to drain.
You can also deep fry.

You can make bigger samosas by dividing to fewer pieces and rolling bigger.


----------



## husky (26/6/12)

I have always told my missus that If I ever find a woman that can cook a beef vindaloo like the ones from my fav indian restraunt that she is in trouble. I have had many people attempt to make me a good beef vindaloo but theyre never even close to what the indian places dish up.
Anyone got a recipe that comes close?


----------



## warra48 (26/6/12)

Curry Recipes, Got a goodun?

No sir, what you ask for doesn't exist.
Curry is the ultimate in evil in food.
 :lol:


----------



## pk.sax (26/6/12)

from yesterday:

warm oil in the pan, throw in cumin seed.

Toss in cauliflower florets before the cumin starts to burn, mix. mediumish heat, don't burn it.

Chop and micro some potatoes. Keep aside until cauliflower has started wilting. Put it in at that time. You could also start cooking the potatoes in the cumin before the cauliflowers but I'm lazy and cut the guesswork out (every bloody potato cooks at a different speed). Add salt, chilli powder, turmeric powder. Cook uncovered for a few minutes. Try to keep the cauliflower from wilting too much.

Ta da!

recap: tablespoon of oil, couple of pinches of cumin seed, a cauliflower or half, a few potatoes, pinch of turmeric, salt & chilli powder to taste.

under no circumstances add water to the pan. Really, do not put in any garlic, onion or ginger, not required.

Also made some moong-masoor daal (takes ~5 minutes).


----------



## browndog (26/6/12)

Greg.L said:


> My samosa dough:
> 
> 2 cups plain flour
> 1 teaspoon salt
> ...



I know what I am making friday night !!


----------



## Gar (27/6/12)

warra48 said:


> No sir, what you ask for doesn't exist.
> Curry is the ultimate in evil in food.



 Sacrilege!!

:angry: "Bring forth the Infidel Vat, we shall curry him" :angry:


----------



## Fourstar (27/6/12)

I have always wanted to make a decent Biryani at home but have always expected to to be painfully laborious. I can tell you now from experience, its one of the easiest meals to prepare you just have to be willing to wait 45 mins for it to cook. A set and forget one pot wonder (if you re-use the pot you boiled the rice in.)

Enough to serve 4-6 people

Chicken marinade
2 packs of chicken thighs (1kg) or preferably bone in chicken marylands bone-in (4) each cut into 4 pieces
1tsp Turmeric
1tsp each Coriander and Cumin (ground)
Enough Yogurt to coat chicken
Chopped Mint
Chopped Coriander
Salt + Black Pepper
1 Inch ginger and 5 Garlic Cloves minced
1 tsp Chilli powder (to taste)
3-4 tsp fried onions (can be fried yourself or use the Malay style fried onions you get at the asian grocer).
3-4 tbps ghee or vegetable/grapeseed oil


Biryani Rice
2 cups basmati rice
2 Cassia leaves
1 stick of cinnamon/cassia
5 green cardamom pods, cracked
1 star anise (broken)
1 tsp cumin seeds
4 cloves


Assembly additions
Cashews and/or slivered almonds
Fried onions (same as used in marinade)
Saffron or saffrom color if you're that way inclined (optional)
2-3 tbps ghee

Mix all marinade ingredients together and then add chicken. leave to marinade for as long as possible (preferably 2-3 hours or overnight)


For the rice
Add rice to heavily salted water (like you would when boiling pasta) along with all the spices and bring to the boil. Par boil the rice until edges soften and then rinse rice in a colander enough to cool slightly and halt any further cooking.

In your largest pot layer all of the chicken pieces on the bottom and follow this by a 1 inch layer of rice topped with nuts. Add the next layer of rice, topped with onions and continue layering until all rice is used.

Finish the rice with saffron soaked in a small amount of milk (or your saffron powder, its fine to omit both if you do not have on hand) another layer of onions and nuts and dress the top of the rice with ghee.

pop a lid on the pot and on the lowest setting on your biggest stove top burner cook the biryani for 1/2 hour. Once cooked take from the burner and rest for 10-15 minutes with the lid on.

You will end up with a darkened delicious crust underneath the chicken (should not be burnt) and beautiful leavened biryani rice

Enjoy with some daal, raita and an ice cold beer. :icon_cheers:


----------



## warra48 (27/6/12)

Curry Recipes, Got a goodun?

No sir, what you ask for doesn't exist.
Curry is the ultimate in evil in food.




Gar said:


> Sacrilege!!
> 
> :angry: "Bring forth the Infidel Vat, we shall curry him" :angry:



Thanks for the laugh!

Mrs warra and I have been married for 37 years, and never ever have we participated in curry. We've had lots of other activities and proclivities, but never curry. Nor shall we ever.


----------



## tricache (27/6/12)

My better half gets as far as a buttered chicken but thats about it...she isn't a fan of the heat.

Me on the otherhand LOOOOOVE anything hot...especially with a really some nice rotti and naan bread :icon_drool2:


----------



## Wolfy (27/6/12)

Tonight's pre-brew-club-meeting snack:





While posting two such meals in only a couple of days might make it look like I live on the things, I don't. 
However, SWMBO won't even _think _about eating _any _of the real-recipes posted above, so there is little chance of such food when I cook for us both.
When I'm not cooking for us both, I can't be bothered cooking real-food, so it has to be something quick and easy, and these are also cheap and much better for me than usual quick/snack foods.


----------



## Gar (27/6/12)

Some of those packs you get from the little spice shops are really good.



Fourstar said:


> I have always wanted to make a decent Biryani at home but have always expected to to be painfully laborious. I can tell you now from experience, its one of the easiest meals to prepare you just have to be willing to wait 45 mins for it to cook. A set and forget one pot wonder (if you re-use the pot you boiled the rice in.)



That is definitely on the "next to make" list, never tried it, sounds awesome!!

Might have a go at the Samosas too



warra48 said:


> Mrs warra and I have been married for 37 years, and never ever have we participated in curry. We've had lots of other activities and proclivities, but never curry. Nor shall we ever.



Those who partake of the curry are never the same... curry.. changes a man.... (and his bowl movements) 





Another thing I love with a good curry is some doubles bread, I don't make them Trinidad style with the chick pea curry and sauce etc but they make great breads on they're own.

Doubles Bread

2 Cups plain flour
1/2 tsp sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 curry powder (madras is good but whatever you've got)
1 teaspoon yeast

1) Activate the yeast in 1/3 cup of warm water

2) Add yeast and another 1/3 cup of water to the mixed dry ingredients and stir (add more water if you find you need it, you want to be able to kneed it)

3) Kneed the bread into a ball, cover and leave somewhere warm for an hour

4) Rip off small handfuls of the the dough and roll into balls and flatten them out with a rolling pin, round as poss, you want them fairly flat (about 3-4mm thick)

5) Shallow fry the buggers and stack them with plenty of paper towel between them (they'll blow up like balls when they hit the oil, so give them a good stabbing when they look like they're going to pop)

6) Eat them fresh as possible, I usually make a curry the night before then heat it up so you've got time to make breads & sides on curry night


----------



## Bribie G (29/6/12)

warra48 said:


> Curry Recipes, Got a goodun?
> 
> No sir, what you ask for doesn't exist.
> Curry is the ultimate in evil in food.
> ...



Wot, never had a Rijstaffel?

I'm a big fan of British Indian Restaurant and Australian Indian Restaurant cooking. 

Recipes are very similar - chicken Madras etc - but methods completely different. The Poms base their curry on a sauce of spiced boiled onions that are blended to a "soup" and this is used for a universal base gravy, with other spices and precooked meats depending on the dish, then cooked to thicken. Onions, and masses of them, are at the heart of the cuisine. 

Aussie Indian restaurants make their gravies from caramelised onions and tomato puree then various base gravies are "split off" from the main batch by adding the likes of vinegar or ground almonds/cashews or dried coconut milk. At cooking time the gravies and precooked meats are spiced further then thinned out with stock, and other ingredients added such as masses of cream for Butter Chicken, masses of Chilli for Vindaloo etc. 

With my own home attempts I really prefer the Aussie version - the Pom varieties are delicious but a bit "samey". The cooking process will be on display at Winkle's case swap, I'm doing lunch and will bring the bases, precooked meat, stocks, my spice "library" etc and assemble / cook batches on the fly as the customers ply me with stupefying liquors. :icon_cheers:


----------



## browndog (29/6/12)

The Ipswich Brewers Union has a Curry and Strong Ale Night coming up next friday at our Treasurers place (1 acre block all out the back in tents) I'm doing a malaysian chicken curry with rotis and have an american double IPA 9.5% to accompany. I'll post some pics of the night on this thread.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Phoney (2/7/12)

plenty more recipes in the curry thread:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=31308


----------



## browndog (7/7/12)

Well the Ipswich Brewers Union's Strong Ale and Curry Night was tops, some great beer, curries and flat bread were had. There were a couple of Malay chicken curries, a vindaloo but the stand out was Bonjs Rendang beef curry it was absolutely delicious and I demand he post the recipe for everyone here. Daemon's home made naan was great too cooked on a thick skillet over a nasa burner would you believe.










Bonj's Rendang


cheers

Browndog


----------



## ianh (7/7/12)

Here's our recipe for a Vindaloo Curry.


Vindaloo Curry

500 g Pork or Beef cubed

1 tblsp Oil

2 large onions

2 cups Chicken Stock



Vindaloo Paste



2 tsp Cumin

3 tsp Chilli Powder

2 tsp Mustard Seed

3 tsp Minced Garlic

1.5 tsp Ground Cinnamon

1/3 cup White Vinegar

1 tsp sugar

1 tsp Ground Cardamon

2 tsp Turmeric

1/2 tsp Ground Cloves

1 tblsp Cracked Black pepper

1 1/2 tsp Ground Ginger



Combine all paste ingredients in a small bowl, mix well and let stand for 30 minutes.



Method

Heat oil, cook meat in small batches until browned. Remove. Add Onions and cook until soft. Add vindaloo paste, cook, stirring until fragrant. Return meat to pan add stock and simmer until meat tender stirring occasionally.




If you like it really hot like me then double the ingredients for the vindaloo paste.


----------



## BadSeed (9/7/13)

This is a great site for curry recipes - http://www.curry-recipes.co.uk/curry/index.php?action=forum

Here is our Australia day feast -





Naan bread on the barbie











Next day leftovers


----------



## Phillo (9/7/13)

Nice pics mate. I've got tandoori chicken with yoghurt and lime juice marinating for when I get home tonight. Probably have on some soft rolls with coriander.


----------



## Rik (16/10/13)

for the pork vindaloo
18 oz pork belly (cut into bite sized chunks)
18 oz boneless pork shoulder (cut into bite sized chunks)
1 head of garlic (crushed, preferably in a mortar and pestle)
2.01 inches piece of fresh gingerroot (crushed)
5 medium onions (finely sliced)
5 medium tomatoes (finely sliced - the tasteless run of the mill supermarket ones work well for this)
2 ½ tablespoons red wine vinegar
2 ½ tablespoons vegetable oil
for the whole masala
4 cinnamon sticks (1 inch each)
5 cloves
4 lightly crushed cardamom pods
6 dried bay leaves
for the powdered masala (to be soaked in a little water to stop the chilli from burning)
oz kashmiri chilli powder (this gives intense colour but subtle heat - if using normal red chilli powder, add to taste. cautiously)
½ teaspoon turmeric
2 tablespoons ground cumin
Method

On a low flame in a large saucepan;
Saute onions until translucent Add whole spices and cook until onions are soft and mushy, could take around 15-20 min depending on how thin the onion slices are.
Add garlic, cook for one minute, then add ginger and saute for another minute.
Add the powdered wet masala and mix well. Bung in the tomatoes with a pinch of salt and cook until its a mushy paste.
Turn up the heat to high and add the meat and fry to seal it.
Add the vinegar and the correct amount of salt for the dish (measure is up to you), then slowly add water to just cover it and once it's up to the boil, stir to mix.
Cook until tender which for me takes around 1.5 to 2 hrs. (More water can be added it you feel it needs it. The final liquid "feel" should be slightly thick enough to scoop with a naan bread. Mom describes it as fluffy!!


----------



## Rik (16/10/13)

Kori Gashi (chicken in thick coconut gravy)

This dish hails from my neck of the woods - and requires fresh coconut and curry leaves for optimal flavor. I had only frozen versions of both. Camellia's recipe doesn't require this, but I also pre-fried the chicken in a tablespoon of ghee to give it a buttery aroma. The result was well worth the improvisations and the recipe below reflects them.


1 cup frozen grated coconut
1 can coconut milk
5 tablespoons oil
12 dried red chillies
4 tsp coriander seeds
1/4 tsp mustard seeds
1/2 tsp fenugreek seeds
2 inch stick of cinnamon
1 tsp cumin seeds
8-10 black peppercorns
4 cloves
1/2 tsp turmeric powder
2 tsp tamarind pulp
2 medium onions
2 tbsp ginger-garlic paste
2 1/2 lbs chicken thighs & drumsticks
1 tbsp ghee
10-12 curry leaves

Put one tablespoon of oil in a small saucepan or skillet. Saute grated coconut in it over low heat for about five minutes until slightly browned. Remove from pan and set aside.

In the same skillet, add another tablespoon of oil and saute red chillies, coriander, mustard and fenugreek seeds, cinnamon, cumin seeds, peppercorns, cloves and turmeric powder. Stir continously for 3-4 minutes until you get the aroma of the spices, and remove from heat.

Note: The original recipe calls for adding the above one by one into the skillet - but I didn't have the patience and the end product turned out fine despite my having tossed everything in at the same time.

Chop the onions into small pieces.

Once the spices have cooled, toss them into a blender and grind with grated coconut, tamarind pulp, half the chopped onion, ginger-garlic paste and salt to taste. Add in the can of coconut milk and blend until you get a smooth paste.

Heat the remaining oil in a large wok. Add the ghee. Once hot, add the remaining onion and fry until translucent. Then add chicken pieces and coat with the ghee and onion mixture. Fry for about 5-8 minutes. Add the paste from the blender, stir thoroughly and toss in the curry leaves. Add half a cup of water, cover and cook over low heat until the chicken is done, adding a little more water and salt if necessary. Take care that the gravy doesn't get watery.l


----------



## adryargument (16/10/13)

I do a wicked mean green curry.
Pretty much 3 steps.

- 500g Chickylen Thighs
- 400ml Coconut Cream
- 400ml Coconut Milk (I prefer one of each, it create a more thicker sauce. Use 2 creams for an even thicker sauce.)
- 2 Garlic Cloves
- 2 tsp Kaffir Lime Leaves (i use the jar shit)
- 1 tbsp Raw Sugar
- 1 tbsp Fish Sauce
- 2 tsp dried chilli flakes / hot cayenne pepper (i prefer extra hot)
- 1 jar green curry sauce (i prefer volcoms)
- 500-750g Greens, whatever, i generally use: 1 Onion, 2 Carrot, 1 Broccoli, Snow Peas, 1 Red Capsicum etc.

Saucytime:
[1]. Combine Lime leaves, sugar, fish sauce, chilli, garlic into a seperate bowl.
2. Heat a LARGE POT (Enough for all ingredients) to 1 million degrees and throw in jar of green curry sauce with oil, let it sizzle for 30secs to aromatise. Put some sexy cooking clothes on while everything gets saucy, dim the lights.
3. Throw in the [1] mix you made above, let simmer a further 10-20 secs to combine.
4. Throw in the coco cream and milk mix, set aside to simmer.... (This brings all flavours together, party time!)

Good idea to simmer for 20+ minutes, generally i start to cut the chicken and prepare the rest at this point.
The longer the simmer, the more the sauce combines, infuses, becomes awesome, conqours pluto.

Chickylentime:
5. Brown chicken in a wok/pan. I generally only 3/4 cook it then throw it straight into the sauce for that green curry heat infusion. It should continue to cook in the simmer sauce.

Greenytime:
6. In the chicken pan, add a bit of water and throw in the greens, you want to steam these bitches with the lid on so the green colours go neon.

7. Once complete, combine all in the sauce pot, simmer for another 2-5 mins to combine saucyness.

Serve with a glass of home-craft-brew per person.


----------



## mwd (16/10/13)

I have made this dahl recipe a number of times and it is damned good No need to stick exactly to the recipe except the sweet potato and coconut milk make it delicious. You can add chilly to spice it up to your liking.

http://www.bestrecipes.com.au/recipe/best-ever-dahl-L2815.html


----------



## DeGarre (17/10/13)

I did these un-samosa looking samosas today:

http://tavastlandbrewing.wordpress.com/2013/10/17/beer-snack-samoosas/

Very easy and can be applied to non-Indian foods as well. Next time I'll put some more chili bite though.


----------



## Rik (22/10/13)

Thai red curry

THE PASTE


Red curry paste

1/3 cup dried Thai chilies
1 Tablespoon + 1 tsp. coarse sea salt
1 heaping Tablespoon (200 grams) garlic cloves
1 pc lemongrass, lower part sliced thinly crosswise 
(discard top)
3/4 inch pc of fresh turmeric root (or 1/2 tsp dried)
1 Tablespoon shrimp paste

Pulverize in a granite mortar and pestle the dried chillies, sea salt, garlic, lemongrass and turmeric to a fine paste. Blend in the shrimp paste with a spoon. Set aside.

Freeze any leftover paste up to 2 months in a zip lock bag, in tablespoon size portions, making it easy to add to future curries as needed.
......

THE CURRY
Red curry

Our homemade red curry paste (all of the recipe) or 3 Tablespoons of prepared red curry paste
4 cups coconut milk
2 lbs (1 kg) small chicken drumsticks or chicken in small pieces (about 1.5" x 2")
3 cups (600 grams) pumpkin pieces (about 1" x 1.5")
2 cups lightly packed fresh sweet basil or 4 kaffir lime leaves

Preparation

Bring coconut milk to a boil in a large pot over high heat, stirring frequently. Just before boiling add the curry paste and stir to blend. Once blended in, add the chicken and pumpkin. Boil until chicken and pumpkin is cooked through, less then 10 minutes. Check the pumpkin by piercing with a sharp knife - it should still be bright orange and retain some firmness (al dente) as it will continue to cook once the heat is turned off. When cooked add the sweet basil leaves or kaffir lime leaves, stir in to mix and then immediately remove from the heat. Season with fish sauce if desired (but not normally needed). Serves 4 people for 2 meals - it is even better the second day when the pumpkin has absorbed some of the curry spices.

Notes: If Thai sweet basil is not available in your area, either omit or substitute other fresh herbs such as coriander or European basil. See our Thai ingredients page for more details. Be sure to visit our grocery for all the fresh Thai herbs you need, including fresh basil, lemongrass, kaffir lime leaf and turmeric root.


----------



## punkin (22/10/13)

*Curried Baked Beans On Toast.*

Use a medium/mid sized can of Heinz Baked Beans in Ham Sauce for one person serve, not the large/regular can.

Ad 1/2 tsp of Clive of India Madras Curry Powder (i keep it just for this and for the odd sweet curry like curried prawns instead of the better Keens one) and microwave for 1.5 mins in a bowl, stirring every 30 secs.

Meanwhile cook three slices of wholegrain high top from the bakers in a toaster till soft but with some colour, spread with butter or magarine and pour the beans over the top.

eat with gusto.

HealthyIfLargeBreakfastPunkin


----------



## Truman42 (25/10/13)

Ooroomas Badun
(Fried Pork Curry)

Hard to pronounce...easy to make. This is one of my favourites. I make it using pork belly but you can use a pork rolled roast or any type of pork really. You get a great flavour with pork belly though, but make sure you trim off and discard some (but not all) of the fat as it adds to the flavour.
I've also made this using lamb and it turned out great too.

Ingredients
1 kg pork belly (cut into cubes)
3 tablespoons ghee or oil
10 curry leaves
1/4 tsp fenugreek seeds
2 medium onions finely chopped
4 cloves garlic finely chopped
1 1/2 tspns ginger
3 tablespoons Ceylon curry powder (I use Araliya mild roasted)
1-2 tspns chilli powder
2 tspns salt
1 table spoon vinegar
1 tablespoon tamarind pulp
5 cm cinnamon stick
1 tspn cardamom seeds
1 cup thick coconut cream

Step 1. Fry curry leaves and fenugreek seeds in oil or ghee until they start to brown.
Step 2. Add onion and garlic and fry over a low heat until onions are soft and golden.
Step 3. Add ginger, curry powder, chilli powder, salt, vinegar and pork.
Step 4. Fry on high heat stirring thoroughly until meat is well coated with the spice mix.
Step 5. Add the tamarind pulp cinnamon stick and ground cardamom seeds.
Step 6. Cook on low heat for 1 hour stirring occasionally. 
Step 7. Add 1 cup coconut cream and cook for 10 minutes uncovered.

Serve with rice or string hoppers.


----------



## sinkas (26/10/13)

Bribie G said:


> Wot, never had a Rijstaffel?
> 
> I'm a big fan of British Indian Restaurant and Australian Indian Restaurant cooking.
> 
> ...


Sounds good,
I am surprised to hear that there is such a difference between pommy and aussie "indian" cooking. pommy immigrants always complain that local indian is "too indian"
many aussie indian restaurants, simply fry off meats then simmer in sauces out of huge cans/cubes
Indian restaurant food here is WA is pretty average, very "samey", there is one great restaurant nearby, thankfully


----------



## indica86 (26/10/13)

I make a killer Vindaloo.
When I CBF I'll post the details here.
Goat is the go to meat.


----------



## BadSeed (27/10/13)

sinkas said:


> Sounds good,
> I am surprised to hear that there is such a difference between pommy and aussie "indian" cooking. pommy immigrants always complain that local indian is "too indian"
> many aussie indian restaurants, simply fry off meats then simmer in sauces out of huge cans/cubes
> Indian restaurant food here is WA is pretty average, very "samey", there is one great restaurant nearby, thankfully


There is a good BIR style restaurant on Mindarie marina, it's called Shakira and worth a punt if your in the area. Brew pub next door too.
There is an indian in Clarkson called Masala which is absolute shite. Unless they have changed the chef and all the other staff since I was last there.


----------



## Bribie G (27/10/13)

sinkas said:


> Sounds good,
> I am surprised to hear that there is such a difference between pommy and aussie "indian" cooking. pommy immigrants always complain that local indian is "too indian"
> many aussie indian restaurants, simply fry off meats then simmer in sauces out of huge cans/cubes
> Indian restaurant food here is WA is pretty average, very "samey", there is one great restaurant nearby, thankfully


There's a British Indian Restaurant British Indian 2 Go at Kingsley. He's on our Curry Forum and uses the BIR method using the onion based gravy. Bit far to go from my end of the continent but seems to be doing ok.


----------



## BadSeed (27/10/13)

Bribie G said:


> There's a British Indian Restaurant British Indian 2 Go at Kingsley. He's on our Curry Forum and uses the BIR method using the onion based gravy. Bit far to go from my end of the continent but seems to be doing ok.


Menu looks good, I might check it out. We have some mates in that neck of the woods so it could be a good plan.
Beer and curry, all the food groups.


----------



## mwd (27/10/13)

I miss a good Onion Bhaji from the U.K. curry shops.
http://www.greatbritishchefs.com/recipes/onion-bhaji-recipe


----------



## lukasfab (28/10/13)

sinkas said:


> We're abouts mate?


----------



## Bribie G (28/10/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> I miss a good Onion Bhaji from the U.K. curry shops.
> http://www.greatbritishchefs.com/recipes/onion-bhaji-recipe


Absolutely dead simple, I often make them although they are a bit evil as they contain a lot of veg oil.



Mind, you'd need to scale it down a bit because after 20 Bhajis you'd be banished to sleep in the spare room. :lol:
A couple of the ingredients might be a bit hard up your way, Kasuri Methi (dried fenugreek) and mix powder (Keens would be a pretty good sub, or Clive of India).
Gram flour (Besan, chickpea) is usually at any good deli, health food or even IGA stores in the psyllium and hipster grains section.

If you decide to give it a crack I can post you some Kasuri Methi, I grow it and dry it myself.

Edit: I don't have a deep fryer, I use a wok with a couple of litres of oil and the slotted spoon to lift them out.


----------



## mwd (28/10/13)

Nice looking recipe. Plenty of asian groceries here so should be able to source the ingredients. Bit like peanuts and cashews once you start eating cannot stop. Go through a box of pappadams at each meal.


----------



## Rik (18/11/13)

coconut Madras Beef Curry recipe
Ingredients :
2 tablespoons olive oil
1kg chuck steak, cut into 2.5cm cubes
2 tablespoons tomato paste
1 cup beef stock
300ml Coconut Cream

For the Madras Curry Paste :
2 tablespoons ground coriander
1 tablespoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon turmeric
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 teaspoon chilli powder (optional)
2 garlic cloves, crushed
2 teaspoons grated ginger
2 1/2 tablespoons lemon juice

Combined the Curry Paste ingredients together in a bowl and set aside to add to the browned beef.


Directions

1.Heat 1 tablespoon of oil in a large saucepan over high heat. Add half the beef. Cook, stirring, for 2 to 3 minutes, or until browned. Transfer to a bowl.
Repeat with remaining oil and beef. Reduce heat to medium.
2. Add spice paste. Cook for 1 minute. Return beef to saucepan. Cook, stirring, for 1 minute, or until meat is coated with paste.
3. Add tomato paste and stock. Bring to the boil. Add coconut cream and Reduce heat to low.
Cover and cook for 1 hour 15 minutes, or until beef is tender. 
4. Cook, uncovered, for a further 15 minutes, or until sauce has reduced and thickened slightly.
Serve with rice and raita. Top with mint leaves.


----------



## indica86 (3/3/14)

My Vindaloo.

2 dried chillies
1 1/2 tsp cumin seed
1 tsp peppercorns
1 tsp green cardamon
2 black cardamon
1 cinnamon stick
1 tsp mustard seed - I have used both black and yellow
1 tbl coriander seed
1 tsp fenugreek seed
5 cloves

dry fry that lot, add the fenugreek late as it can burn.
cool, grind

1 tsp turmeric
1 tbl kashmiri chilli powder

fry in oil / ghee / butter / mustard seed oil
2 large onions - until brown
stem curry leaves
curry powder
1 inch ginger
1 head garlic
chillies - I use 2 x naga's which makes this very hot

500 / 800 grams pork / goat / chicken / beef added next.
brown.

1/3 cup malt vinegar - or vinegar of choice, probably not balsamic though
1 tin of tomatoes.
Cook until cooked.

eat.

oh, salt to taste too.


----------



## Bribie G (3/3/14)

Thanks for that indica, I'm not a restaurant curry style nazi, I have all that in stock in pantry and freezer, and I'll make that exact recipe on Goat curry pieces and report


----------



## pk.sax (3/3/14)

A dead easy one:

Potatoes - peeled and kinda cubed
Fenugreek (methi) leaves - green or dried (kasoori)
Salt
Chilli powder
A few spoons of oil

Basically, peel the potatoes and toss them into the pot with a spoon or so of oil. Season with salt and chilli powder to taste. Lid on and let the potatoes go tenderish. Add fenugreek leaves somewhat halfway through that process - the fenugreek spices the potatoes not the other way around, mix and lid back on. Done.

Methi aloo. Something your local Indian won't serve (universally boring Indian restaurant).


----------



## jyo (3/3/14)

Spose I should put this in the right spot-

*Butter Shicken. *

1kg chicken breast, cut into 4 cm cubes
2 tsp garam masala
2 tsp ground coriander
3/4 tsp chilli powder
3 tsp grated ginger
3-4 garlic cloves, finely chopped
2 tbs white vinegar
1/4 cup tomato paste
1/2 cup yoghurt
80gm butter
1 large onion, finely chopped
1 cinnamon stick
4 cardamom pods, bruised
1 tsp salt
3 tsp sweet paprika
425 tomato puree 3/4 cup chicken stock
1 cup cream

1.Combine ground spices, ginger, garlic, vinegar, paste and yoghurt in large bowl, add chicken, coat with marinade and refridgerate over night. (12 hours is ok)
2. Heat butter in pan, add onion, cinnamon and cardomom, cook, stirring til onion is browned lightly. Add chicken and cook for 10 minutes whilst stirring.
3. Add salt, paprika (I sometimes put the paprika in the marinade) puree and stock and simmer, uncovered for around 40 minutes. Add cream, simmer about 15 minutes or until chicken is tender.

This is always a winner!


----------



## fattox (9/3/14)

I won't actually add a proper recipe here, but something a lot of my inlaws absolutely love is this thing called a bunny chow - essentially take a cob loaf, much like we do with that delicious creamy bacon and onion filling, ditch that and fill it with curry, preferably something reasonably spicy. Add some IPA's and you've got a stunner feed. Also I will link a recipe now because this one works really well in a cob loaf, especially when you beef up the chilli content:

http://www.ecurry.com/blog/indian/curries/gravies/murgh-makhani-butter-chicken/


----------



## sponge (10/3/14)

That's a really good idea fattox. I've got some mates that would much prefer a curry cob (myself included) instead of the usual spinach/cheesey/creamy bacon filling.

On a side note, I'm loving having containers full of curry base in the freezer. Made a curry last night with a container of the base, some lamb marinated in yoghurt and spices overnight cooked with some extra spices and vegies. So simple and so delicious. A little bit of cooking of the spices and meat, thrown into a crock pot and put in the oven for 2 hours.


----------



## Bribie G (10/3/14)

Bunny chow is one of the national dishes of South Africa, there's a restaurant in Surry Hills sells them, must pop in next time.

Sounds like your'e in the groove there Sponge, cheers ,

Beachbum


----------



## sponge (10/3/14)

TBH I had never heard of bunny chow until now.

Jesus! If I could find a place in Wollongong that sold it I may have just found a substitute for my usual CBF-cooking-weekend-lunch of vietnamese pork/chicken rolls and steamed pork buns.

That, or I'll just have to make one at home. Cheers BB :lol:


----------



## pk.sax (10/3/14)

fattox said:


> I won't actually add a proper recipe here, but something a lot of my inlaws absolutely love is this thing called a bunny chow - essentially take a cob loaf, much like we do with that delicious creamy bacon and onion filling, ditch that and fill it with curry, preferably something reasonably spicy. Add some IPA's and you've got a stunner feed. Also I will link a recipe now because this one works really well in a cob loaf, especially when you beef up the chilli content:
> 
> http://www.ecurry.com/blog/indian/curries/gravies/murgh-makhani-butter-chicken/


Thanks, that's a very good blog, found a couple of rippers already. Favourited.


----------



## motch02 (10/3/14)

Bribie G said:


> Bunny chow is one of the national dishes of South Africa, there's a restaurant in Surry Hills sells them, must pop in next time.


Any chance I can have the name of said place? always looking for new food places around home

Thanks


----------



## sponge (10/3/14)

Hopefully it's in walking distance of the local taphouse..


----------



## Bribie G (10/3/14)

It's Lucky Tsotsi - 245 Oxford Street Darlinghurst, there's also now Durban Dish at Baulkham Hills.


----------



## sponge (10/3/14)

Dear lord... 450m from the taphouse. I know where I'll be going with the mrs when we're in sydney in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Bribie G (10/3/14)

Might need to check if Bunny Chow is a lunch item only.


----------



## Beer Ninja (11/3/14)

Greg.L said:


> Might not go well on a beer forum, being veg, but here's my pea and potato curry.
> 
> 750g potato
> 250g frozen (or fresh) peas
> ...


I'm a Vegoe too.



Bribie G said:


> Wot, never had a Rijstaffel?
> 
> *I'm a big fan of British Indian Restaurant and Australian Indian Restaurant cooking.
> 
> ...


You're right of course.

There's a book by Kris Dhillon called 'The Curry Secret' that gives the base sauce used by all Indian restaurants in the UK. Copied below, it's a long process so make four or five litres and freeze it. (Recipes from book attached as PDF)

*Curry Sauce*
This is the most closely guarded of all the secrets of restaurant cooking.
Once prepared, it has a very smooth texture and a pale golden colour.
Taste it and it is pleasant with a subtle curry flavour. Every good
restaurant has a large pan of the sauce always at hand, with the recipe
varying only slightly from chef to chef. It forms the base of all the
restaurant curries from the mild to the very hot and spicy. It will keep in a
refrigerator for up to fivedays, although the best restaurants will prepare
no more than three days' requirement in one go. Together with your
spices, the prior preparation of the currysauce, and whatever meat or fish
you propose to use, a selection of dishes can be prepared in a matter of
minutes.

You will see that the making of the currysauce is in fact simple, with no
special equipment required other than a blender. It is essential, though,
that you follow strictly the instructions for blending and skimming as
these are the two procedures that can make the difference between a good
curry sauce and a poor one.
The quantities I have given are enough for six to eight persons. If you do
not require so much you may halve the quantity of each ingredient, or
alternatively, freeze the remainder of the finished sauce. I have included
freezing instructions where applicable. Although Indian restaurants do not
normally do this, it is a perfectly good way of taking advantage of your
freezer at home.
*How To Make The Curry Sauce*
For approximately eight main course dishes.
Preparation and cooking time: 1 hr 30 minutes approx.
2 lb (900g) cooking onions
2 oz (50g) green ginger
2 oz (50g) garlic
2¾ pint (I litre 570ml) water
1 teaspoon salt
1 tin (8oz/225g) tomatoes
8 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 teaspoon tomato puree
1 teaspoon turmeric
1 teaspoon paprika
*Stage One*
Peel and rinse the onions, ginger, and garlic. Slice the onions and roughly
chop the ginger and garlic.
Put the ginger and garlic into a blender with about ½ pint of the water and
blend until smooth.
Take a large saucepan and put into itthe onions, the blended garlic and
ginger, and the remainder of the water.
Add the salt and bring to the boil. Turn down the heat to very low and
simmer, with the lid on, for 40-45 minutes.
Leave to cool.
*Stage Two*
Once cooled, pour half the boiled onion mixture into a blender and blend
until perfectly smooth. Absolute smoothness is essential. To be certain,
blend for at least two minutes. Pourthe blended onion mixture into a
clean pan or bowl and repeat with the other half of the boiled onion
mixture.
Wash and dry the saucepan. Reserve about four tablespoons of the sauce
at this stage to use in cooking the chicken and lamb.
Freezing. Freezing is best done at this stage.
*Stage Three*
Open the can of tomatoes, put into the rinsed blender jug, and blend.
Again, it is important that they are blended perfectly smooth, so blend for
two minutes.
Into the clean saucepan, pour the oil, tomato puree, turmeric, and paprika.
Add the blended tomatoes and bring to the boil. Turn down the heat and
cook, stirring occasionally, for ten minutes.
Now add the onion mixture to the saucepan and bring to the boil again.
Turn down the heat enough to keep the sauce at a simmer.
You will notice at this stage that a froth rises to the surface of the sauce.
This needs to be skimmed off.
Keep simmering for 20-25 minutes. Stirring now and again to prevent the
sauce sticking to the bottom of the saucepan.
Use immediately or cool and refrigerate for up to four days. 

View attachment The_Curry_Secret.pdf


----------



## sponge (11/3/14)

I use a similar base but also throw in any other veggies that need to be used up. The last base I made had some carrot, capsicum and cabbage in there just because they were left over from our week of cooking. It may not be as authentic but certainly doesn't hurt.

I normally put a little SS tea ball/infuser in with some lightly crushed spices (normally some clove, bay leaf and cardamon, maybe small amounts of others if they need to be used up) as well just for a little more complexity, although additional spices are added to the individual curries nonetheless so isn't a necessity.

Frozen in 500mL takeaway containers (there's only 2 of us at home) and stacked up in a pile in the freezer.



And Bribie, that just means the mrs and I will have to head there and the taphouse a little earlier than expected.. what a shame.. :lol:


----------



## maxim0200 (11/3/14)

Great stuff! Subbed


----------



## pat_00 (19/3/14)

been wanting to try make my own dosa, anyone tried it? goes along with the fermenting vibe around here


----------



## Bribie G (19/3/14)

I've got Kris Dhillon's book (lady, not Christopher) and her base is pretty good but there are better ones out there.

Dosa is dead easy to prepare and ferment the batter, but it's a bugger to cook it right without it becoming too thick or lumpy or just tearing apart when you spread the batter. I bought a big cast iron Tawa for Dosa when I was in Newcastle last but still cant get it to behave. You are supposed to pour a cup of batter onto the oiled Tawa then using the bottom of something smooth like a cup, spread it out spirally from the middle to form a nice thin pancake that cooks crispy, sprinkle it with ghee then roll with various curries in the middle. Problem I get is that when I start "spiralling" the whole thing turns into a train wreck.

I find the best way is to make mini dosa in non stick crepe pans I got from Aldi. But I'd love to be able to make the giant ones that hang six inches over each side of the plate when rolled.

One excellent way of honing your skills is to start by making non fermented  which are nice in their own right, as done by the Goddess Manjula here. Then progress to the Dosa, big fermented version, with that nice sour twang in the background.


----------



## pk.sax (19/3/14)

I'll drop you the done deal on Dosa if you want.

It's made with fermented crushed urad dal and rice flour. OR just go to an Indian store and buy the frikkin dosa mix in the yoghurt tubs in the fridge, it's fairly fresh and that's what every Indian is doing too... Dilute that shit a little since it's a bit thick.

Now, the real tricks. Use a large-ish tava or a crepe pan. Non-stick is perfect. Dosa is meant to cook FAST so a cast iron pan is fuming useless here. Use an aluminium jobby and save the tears.

Second, chop an onion in half and before you pour the mix on the tava, rub the tava surface with the onion. No sticky. This is what the professionals do. Do not use any sort of fat prior to pouring it.

Third, to spread it, use a deep scoop like ladle and simply thin it out as much as possible. Then drop some oil or ghee around the periphery and manhandle the pan to get it to go around the edges = crispy edges and it turns easier. Use a large turner to flip it over and cook the other side.

Job done.

PS: Mike, even with your cast iron tava, use the onion, not oil or ghee for the initial pour. Make sure the tava has developed its normal crust of oxide or whatever black it is but no burnt stuff sticking. Should work just fine, the pros use cast iron at as since the stuff only needs gentle heat but cooks very fast so the cast iron holds the heat with a small flame to feed it = less hands required to adjust flames.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/3/14)

Bribie G said:


> I've got Kris Dhillon's book (lady, not Christopher) and her base is pretty good but there are better ones out there.
> 
> Dosa is dead easy to prepare and ferment the batter, but it's a bugger to cook it right without it becoming too thick or lumpy or just tearing apart when you spread the batter. I bought a big cast iron Tawa for Dosa when I was in Newcastle last but still cant get it to behave. You are supposed to pour a cup of batter onto the oiled Tawa then using the bottom of something smooth like a cup, spread it out spirally from the middle to form a nice thin pancake that cooks crispy, sprinkle it with ghee then roll with various curries in the middle. Problem I get is that when I start "spiralling" the whole thing turns into a train wreck.
> 
> ...



Isn't there a round dowel lile hand tool for that spiralling technique? Seen crepes being made eith one and it rolled out the batter nice smooth.
No idea where youd buy one though.


----------



## pat_00 (1/4/14)

Awesome tips will give it a try soon.


----------



## Bribie G (1/4/14)

Thanks for the onion tip, I read it some time ago somewhere and had completely forgotten about it.


----------



## rehabs_for_quitters (27/4/14)

jyo said:


> Spose I should put this in the right spot-
> 
> *Butter Shicken. *
> 
> ...


Just having a crack at this as my first curry from scratch, and the missus is already moaning about the pantry smelling, it's on the simmer at the moment about to crack a beer and enjoy the wafting aromas


----------



## Engibeer (29/4/14)

Rick Stein's Bombay Salmon Masala Curry

- I cooked this the other day, AMAZING.

It's a really gentle balance of spices that really does the Salmon justice.

It would also work well with any other fish, or even chicken.

Recipe is on google books....

http://books.google.com.au/books?id=F81nkpsm09MC&pg=PA171&lpg=PA171&dq=rick+stein%27s+india+salmon+masala&source=bl&ots=pXN1M77BEB&sig=FLL6z7IK4A1NGKjlwVx8txnjHkQ&hl=en&sa=X&ei=MGpfU6mdFc2ykgXizIGACA&ved=0CFEQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=rick%20stein%27s%20india%20salmon%20masala&f=false

Screenshots attached.

I have purchased this book as well - it's very good.

The TV series is worth a watch.


----------

